# Water Storage Tank



## smitty32303 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is my recent find. 500 Gal Water Tank, left over from a hunting camp member, He worked at a company in South Florida that makes the tanks for lift stations. This one had a cracked fitting and was used as a water storage at the camp. I cleaned it, put in a packet of 12,000 Gal. pool shock, let it sit for a week, pressure cleaned with bleach/water and fixed the leaks.
Now we have a very heavy 500 Gal storage tank, just high enough to put a 5 gal bucket under.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Now thats a great set up.....


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice setup!

May I throw out a couple of suggestions?
That log base is nice but may cause some problems over time. It's already apparent that the base of the tank is starting to loose its flat form as it tries to conform to the logs. This will probably get worse over time. I'd propose you consider a good pallet or something flat should you ever redo your base.

You may want to put some obstruction next to those bungs at the bottom. If someone bumps those near the tank when there's some pipe or hose connected, it has a tendency of breaking them and you loose all your water. Don't ask how I know this...

I assume you have some sort of venting at the top so air can get in. If not, the tank can collapse as the vacuum builds.


----------

